# CubeTools.net - LBL/CFOP/Roux tutorials, alg flashcards, and more



## BradleyKH (Mar 6, 2018)

Check out a new site I'm developing - http://cubetools.net

My goal is to provide simple, useful tools for the cubing community, such as a good timer, algorithm flashcards, scramble aids, and some basic tutorials. I'd love to hear what you think! Your feedback will help shape it. What would you like to see added or changed? Reply here or shoot me a message at bradley [at] cubetools [dot] net.

Thanks!
-Bradley Harris


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 6, 2018)

BradleyKH said:


> Check out a new site I'm developing - http://cubetools.net
> 
> My goal is to provide simple, useful tools for the cubing community, such as a good timer, algorithm flashcards, scramble aids, and some basic tutorials. I'd love to hear what you think! Your feedback will help shape it. What would you like to see added or changed? Reply here or shoot me a message at bradley [at] cubetools [dot] net.
> 
> ...


I love the scrambler. I like the feature of how you can set scramble lengths to 100,000. I might make a video where I do a solve on a 1,000 move scramble


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I love the scrambler. I like the feature of how you can set scramble lengths to 100,000. I might make a video where I do a solve on a 1,000 move scramble


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/100-move-scramble-challenge.68452/
I made a challenge post, and I gave a shoutout to your website. Thanks for making a cool site!


----------



## Vadim Melnikov (Mar 8, 2018)

I think this is one of ht best speedcubing sites: it has flashcards(I have never seen before speedcubing flashcards), and easy-to-understand tutorials.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 8, 2018)

The flashcards have kinda no point if the algs aren't what you are using


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 8, 2018)

wait a second... lol


----------



## Vadim Melnikov (Mar 8, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> The flashcards have kinda no point if the algs aren't what you are using


Yes, I know, but the overall idea is good, but needs fixing bugs in flashcards


----------



## BradleyKH (Mar 8, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> The flashcards have kinda no point if the algs aren't what you are using


You are exactly right. I'm working on a way to let users login and customize the flashcard algorithms and other settings. As I grow as a web developer, the site will hopefully improve. Thank you for your feedback! I'll fix that G-Perm / R-Perm issue and try to find any other bugs as well.


----------



## Gx Cuber (May 18, 2018)

all I have to say it that the menu is GENIUS


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 18, 2018)

ZZ?


----------

